# Ständig Kratzer im Vinyl aber wieso?



## hetzel (5. Juli 2013)

*Ständig Kratzer im Vinyl aber wieso?*

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Problem das mich tierisch aufregt! Ich habe Anfang des Jahres damit angefangen Vinyl zu sammeln. Ich DJ auch mit den Platten aber behandle (denke ich zumindestens) sie trotzdem äußerst sorgfältig...jede einzelne Scheibe ist in einem Pappesleeve und Innersleeve mit Plastikfütterung. Ich schmeiße meine Schallplatten nicht rum, fasse sie nur an den Kanten und dem Cover an (außer natürlich beim auflegen, da muss ich ja Hand anlegen ) und sie liegen auch nicht irgendworum sondern schön vertikal eine neben der anderen im Regal. Beim abspielen geh ich, wenn sie den sichtbar verstaubt ist, mit einer Bürste drüber (nämlich dieser hier). Beim bürsten presse ich die Bürste natürlich nicht an die Scheibe sondern halte sie nur hin oder bei stärkeren Verschmutzungen drücke ich nur minimal.

Das einzige was ich mir "vorwerfe": Ich habe die Innersleeve mit der Öffnunge sozusagen parallel zur Coveröffnung, so dass evtl. Staub reinkommen kann...ich habe das so, weil es sonst beim Auflegen etwas umständlich wäre jede einzelne Scheibe komplett rauszuziehen wenden wieder rein etc... Wenn ich die Platte fertig benutzt habe schiebe ich sieeinfach sachte wieder rein. Also nicht das typische "DJ reinwuchten und Cover zudrücken um sie zu stoppen".

So nun mein eigentliches Problem: Ich bemerke ständig neue kleine Kratzer auf meinen Scheiben! Diese sind meistens schon deutlich zu hören aber nicht allzu laut, tortzdem nervig. Das Problem ist das ich nicht nachvollziehen kann wie diese reinkommen? Wenn ich irgendwo im Club den DJs zuschaue wie sie ihre Vinyls handhaben graust es mich manchmal...aus 10 Meter Entfernung sieht man wie verdreckt mit Staub und eingefettet die sind und wie die DJs mit den Platten nur so rumschmeißen, aber irgendwelche Kratzer hört man nicht über die PAs.

Wenn ich meine Platten mit einem Licht genauer beleuchte sieht man sowieso hunderte kleinere "Abschürfungen" die man allerdings nicht hört, sie sind wohl zu oberflächlich.

Ist das normal? Ist das vieleicht sogar dieses typische Knistern vom dem man immer redet? Oder muss ich nochmehr aufpassen?

Geht es hier jemanden genauso?


----------



## hodenbussard (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ständig Kratzer im Vinyl aber wieso?*

Also das knistern liegt meist an Staubeinlagerungen und statischer Aufladung.
Gegen statische Aufladung hat sich bei mir ein Mitlaufbesen bewährt (siehe hier)
Gegen hartnäkige Staubeinlagerungen nutze ich ein Plattenwaschmaschine,zwar nix dolles aber besser als nix (siehe hier )
Und zu den Kratzern,das wird wohl daran liegen,das es meist sinnvoller ist die Innencoveröffnung nicht unbedingt zur selben Seite aufhalten wie das Aussencover,da ist Dreck auf den Scheiben vorprogrammiert  

PS:ich besitze manche Platten schon seid über 30 Jahren,bei mir ist nix mit Kratzern auf den Vinyl


----------



## DeepXtreme (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ständig Kratzer im Vinyl aber wieso?*

Schlecht eingestellter Tonabnehmer und manchmal auch mangelhafte Plattenqualität können auch Ursache sein.


----------



## hetzel (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ständig Kratzer im Vinyl aber wieso?*

Naja der Tonabnehmer wirds denk ich nicht sein, den die Kratzer sind meistens von Innen nach Außen...die Nadel könnte das ja nur verursachen wenn ich sie in diese Richtung "drüberschrammen" würde aber das ist mir nie passiert.

Werde jetzt mal meine Innersleeves mit der Öffnung seitlich reinschieben...so werde ich zumindestens weniger Staub auf den Platten haben, hoffe ich.


Edit: Habe mal 2 Bilder hochgeladen von einem Kratzer...ich hoffe man erkennt sie...sind wirklich kaum sichtbar nur bei direktem Anleuchten (Staub ist natürlich auch jedes Korn zu sehen durch den Blitz... :/ ). Es ist halt nicht mal mehr ein Kratzer sondern schon richtig ein "Abrieb" eine Schramme....ich kann mir wirklich nicht erklären woher das kommen mag... ist das typisch für irgendeine falsche Handhabung?


----------

